# Rims...



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

lets face it the GTO's bolt pattern for its wheels is unfriendly... I was wondering if there was anyway to put any rim I wanted on it.
Could i alter the rim to fit my GTO?


----------



## VMRWheels (Jul 28, 2011)

There are ways you can do it, but changing the bolt pattern in particular is tough to do without compromising the structural integrity of the wheel. Its definitely not suggested.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

This is one (maybe the only!) good thing living in Europe. BMW wheels are easy to find in any size or design. I got some E46 wheels I like and changed the offset (ET) to make them fit perfect. Not that expensive compared to buy custom made split rims.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you use 4.75 spacing the best way is to get a center hub adapter ring so you have a chance at getting it centered right.


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe call Pedders about their wheel hubs and see if they can't just make some with the specific bolt pattern that you are looking for?


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Or you can call Harrop. HARROP | Driveline


----------

